# How to clean new pipe before 1st use?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

What's the best way?

I remember using hand sanitizer (which is just alcohol in a gel) on my first one and the stem went very dull and brown right away.

I just got a pipe in today, and want to make sure it's sterile before sticking it in my mouth of course. What's the best way to do this without tarnishing it?

The only product I know that is good at killing germs while also being safe to put in the mouth, is alcohol.

( ? )


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm assuming this is an estate pipe? I think running a little high proof alcohol with a cleaner through the pipe and over the bit should be safe, but more experienced people might chime in with different advice. 

I actually cleaned my first estate pipe with some liquid pipe sweetner and ran a pipe cleaner through it. I then dunked the thing in StarSan, which I use as a brew day sanitizer.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

a lot of people use alcohol to clean out pipes, i would assume it wont hurt a stem depending on what the stem is made out of..

You can use vodka or if you dont mind flavoring a high proof rum, whiskey, etc.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

There are many sites with great info on how to clean an estate pipe. Here's yet another one...

http://www.pipe-smokers.net/2010/04/16/beginners-guide-to-estate-pipe-restoration/


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

You can simply soak the stem in booze, like vodka. Hand sanitizer has an awful taste because of the bitterants they add - same for rubbing alcohol. You can soak the stem in bleach too, but if it's vulcanite you'll get oxidation. Oxidation is no big deal, as you can buff it off with a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. If you stem as any logo on it, you can protect it with a small dollop of Vaseline while it's soaking.

If you're talking about the whole pipe, the simplest way would be to swab the insides of the bowl and shank with a vodka (or everclear) soaked pipe cleaner. Double the pipe cleaner over. Bristle ones work well for this.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Actually it's a new pipe (unsmoked). It's just that the stem has had who knows hands on it for who knows how long. Before I'm going to stick it in my mouth like a straw and let it sit their on my tongue I'd like to give it a quick 'once-over' with something.

I'll just use something with a non-toxic alcohol. (minty aftershave me thinks  )

I realize it's not a big deal to most people. But aside from the stem's initial moulding, these aren't machine-made parts either during manufacture, finishing, or packaging.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Just use a cleaner moistened in some type of alcohol for the inside of the stem, and also rub it on the stem's bit. 
It can even be rubbing alcohol, as the stem's material will not absorb any.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Ha! It's a new pipe!?

C'mon, man. I'm even the sort of germophobe that'll use my elbow to open the door to a public toilet, but I've never given a second thought to sanitizing the bit on a new pipe. I only mean to bust your balls a bit, but really, we're smoking tobacco. Whatever errant microbials lurk on the bit have to be the least of our worries.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Ha! It's a new pipe!?
> 
> C'mon, man. I'm even the sort of germophobe that'll use my elbow to open the door to a public toilet, but I've never given a second thought to sanitizing the bit on a new pipe. I only mean to bust your balls a bit, but really, we're smoking tobacco. Whatever errant microbials lurk on the bit have to be the least of our worries.


Hehe, yah I know. And I'm sure the guys that bend the stem and handle it during all the other processes of construction, never wipe their nose or cough into their hands, or scratch their balls or armpits, and ALWAYS wash their hands thoroughly after taking a dump at work... But when it comes to my mouth, putting an unknown in their is like licking a public door handle or railing. More than likely safe to do, but I just don't know where it's been 

It's like eating McDonalds. Nobody has a problem until they see the YouTube videos of the high school kids goofing around horking on all the meat patties. :nod:

I'm sure the stem is clean of dirty hand oils - it's basically just for peace of mind before I hold it in my mouth for half an hour.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm tempted to refer you to an old thread about the sanitary conditions (or lack thereof) in which pipe tobacco is produced, but then again I don't want to be the one responsible for you giving up pipe smoking.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

New!?! Oh Lordy... Just wipe off the stem with a alcohol dampened cloth, run an alcohol dampened pipe cleaner down the stem a few times, and smoke it.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I would probably wipe down the bit with a warm, damp rag or run it under a warm faucet for a second. That's about the extent of my new pipe cleaning.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

If you get alcohol on the outside of a vulcanite stem it will be dull. Some oeople use toothpaste, but I can't vouch for it because I just dust out the bowl, fill it and light up.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Hehe, yah I know. And I'm sure the guys that bend the stem and handle it during all the other processes of construction, never wipe their nose or cough into their hands, or scratch their balls or armpits, and ALWAYS wash their hands thoroughly after taking a dump at work... But when it comes to my mouth, putting an unknown in their is like licking a public door handle or railing. More than likely safe to do, but I just don't know where it's been


It's a jungle out there
Disorder and confusion everywhere
No one seems to care, well I do
Hey, who's in charge here?

It's a jungle out there
Poison in the very air we breath
You know what's in the water that you drink
Well I do, and it's amazing
People think I'm crazy

'Cause I worry all the time
If you'd pay attention you'd be worried too

You'd better pay attention
Or this world we love so much
Might just kill you

I could be wrong now
But I don't think so
Cause it's a jungle out there
It's a jungle out there

---- Randy Newman


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

My method for cleaning a brand new pipe is a 2 step process:

1- fill the bowl with tobacco and the stem with smoke.
2- repeat step 1


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> My method for cleaning a brand new pipe is a 2 step process:
> 
> 1- fill the bowl with tobacco and the stem with smoke.
> 2- repeat step 1


I am here ^^^

I would not share a drink with someone, or open a bathroom door without the use of my elbow. But I have never even thought twice when it comes to a knew pipe. Just smoke away.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

In my humble opinion and experience, the best way to clean a new pipe is with some tobacco and a match/lighter. Insert tobacco into bowl. Light tobacco. Puff away happily.

...oh wait, this is about cleaning a new pipe? I'm sorry, I was too busy smoking it to even care!

Really though, I don't worry about a new pipe, and I have used Isopropyl for an estate pipe and soaked the stem in it with no adverse effects.

Edit: Ah! Canadianpiper beat me to it! Haha, well that's still the way to do it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

How do you wash yer silverware?
I'll wash a stem with a little soap and water.
A used pipe, I clean the *inside *with Everclear.
I never even thought about cleaning a *new *one.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

This is a funny thread, but I would just use soap and water.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Take a good swig of Sailor Jerry's Spiced Rum before you start smoking it, and frequently during... That'll stave off any microbes! ...Or at the least make you not worry about such things anymore...

BTW... loved you in Monk!


----------

